# Worming



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I know a lot on here don't follow the vet's standard line about vaccinations of dogs, and I was wondering weather any of you have found any need to worm your dogs every 3 - 6 months.

I ask as the few raw feeders I have contact with have had very few instances of worms (far less than the kibble counterparts)

It would be a big bonus if the raw diet gives a degree of protection from intestinal parasites


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am an advocate for fecal testing routinely just to check for worms. There's no point in deworming a dog that has no worms to begin with. Either test annually or biannually.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't worm nor do I check for worms other than just looking at stools occasionally. Neither of my dogs have ever been wormed since I've had them.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What about vaccinations? I don't really vaccinate, and we don't have heartworm where I live. 

My dog has had the first puppy shots from the breeder and that's it. There are a lot of people here who are against multiple shots.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

bishopthesheltie said:


> What about vaccinations? I don't really vaccinate, and we don't have heartworm where I live.


I suggest a round of shots at or after the age of 16 weeks. Thats when the immune system is mature and the immunity from mama's milk is gone. I suggest waiting until 6 months or later for the rabies shot. My dogs don't get anything after these. You can learn a lot about vaccinations if you google "Jean Dodds".


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I havent dewormed Lincoln in over a year. I use Diamotacious earth in his food for one week about once a year to kill anything there. I have changed the way I use HW meds, I dont use flea meds and I after learning lots about vaccines will not give any of my dogs another vaccine including rabies. Our rabies laws here arent like that in the States.


----------



## pharmgirl2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I initially vaccinate my pets as puppies, then do a vaccine titer yearly to make sure they still have immunity. I have to do a rabies shot either yearly or every three years, depending on the vaccine because Florida is strict about rabies. I get them tested for worms yearly, since one of my pets' stools were perfect but he was loaded with coccidia. It's good to check them yearly since most worms and fecal parasites aren't visible to the naked eye. As far as heartworm meds, I do that routinely. At the clinic I work at we have a case of heartworms at least once a week, and I'd rather not take a chance.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I have changed the way I use HW meds, I dont use flea meds and I after learning lots about vaccines will not give any of my dogs another vaccine including rabies. Our rabies laws here arent like that in the States.


Seriously k9, if there is even a remote chance that you would move to Aussie with Lincoln, be very careful that there is a vet documented record that he is protected against rabies. There's no way they will let him into the country (at least without a very long quarantine period) if you can't prove he's been treated according to their importation criteria. Believe me, they are strict.
I'm sorry to nag, its just that I am with you in the sense that I'd very much like to restrict the vaccinations for my dog & cat, but I just can't take the slightest risk that they'd be refused entry if I need to go home.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Sassy once had a tapeworm but all the routine fecal checks haven't turned up any worms. Now the dogs get titers tacked on to the senior blood panels but I doubt that is even necessary. I will not lie and fake a rabies vac. even though I doubt they are necessary.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly, Yes I plan to not vaccinate until I am serious and saved enough for moving. Then I fully intend to do the vaccines they require according to importations. Then once I am over there I will stop vaccines as they are a rabies free country...so what would be the point in vaccinating over there for rabies?

I have saved all his vet records to show the over vaccinating I have done etc. All I need to to vaccinate for rabies and a few others 3 months before my flight. There are also things like worming needs to be done about 3-4 days before my flight etc.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Then I fully intend to do the vaccines they require according to importations. Then once I am over there I will stop vaccines as they are a rabies free country...so what would be the point in vaccinating over there for rabies?


Yeah, I never realised how much of a plus that was. No rabies shots, ever. And, in NZ, no rabies and no heartworm.
I'm glad you are aware of how stringent you have to be, you can not leave anything to chance. There would be nothing as heartbreaking as getting there and finding your dog has been refused entry because you overlooked one tiny detail.
I'll shut up now :smile:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Damn I'm glad to be living in a rabies and heartworm free country! :biggrin:


----------



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

K9, if you leave it so you vaccinate for rabies only 3 months out from your flight then that equals 90 days in quarantine here in Australia.
It's better to vaccinate earlier than that, say 150 days or more (and get the blood test done asap after vaccination) which would lower the quarantine period to about 30 days.

I'm pretty sure your dog will need to be microchipped too because this is what they use to identify the blood samples.

When you get around to planning your move you can visit this website for info for your dog:
Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - DAFF

All the answers you need are here. Hope it helps for your future plans.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I suggest a round of shots at or after the age of 16 weeks. Thats when the immune system is mature and the immunity from mama's milk is gone. I suggest waiting until 6 months or later for the rabies shot. My dogs don't get anything after these. You can learn a lot about vaccinations if you google "Jean Dodds".


I have to agree with this 100%. I don't think that getting a puppy (or any other species) vaccinated will actually increase the chances of them NOT getting sick. It will sometimes actually increase the chances OF them getting sick in some cases. All of my dogs have only had puppy shots and Rabies at 9months and then again at a year and a half. After that, it depends on what is Mandatory for your area and how often they go out... (ie, dog shows, breeding, CGC type of jobs, how often you move from one state to another) Then you should at least adhear to the laws. 
I do, however, use wormer for heartworm prevention. I live in an area where there is a potential for heartworms and I don't want to have to pay for them to get treatment if I could have prevented it to begin with. This is what I do,
I give (apropriate doses of) horse wormer that includes Fenbendazol, Ivermectin, Pyrantel Pamoate, and Praziquantel. These are found in only a couple of horse wormers and should only be given in apropriate doses. If given too much, you dog could get sick from them. I only give that 2-3 times a year though. Usually during the primary heartworm seasons.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lincoln is already Chipped and tattooed so thats already done.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know I'm carrying on a bit, but make sure it's an ISO chip, not FECAVA. Australia only accepts ISO.


----------

